# Difficult IV Access ???



## mgord (Nov 2, 2009)

Our surgeon placed a port-a-cath and listed the dx as Difficult IV Access. I cannot find anything to use for this dx. I was thinking of a complication code but am still not having any luck. Does anyone have any suggestions??
Thanks!!


----------



## crhunt78 (Nov 2, 2009)

My surgeons use that dx all the time and there is no ICD-9 code for it.  I always use the actuall illness that is requiring the IV access such as sepsis or hypotension, etc.  Hope that helps.


----------



## mgord (Nov 2, 2009)

That is what I usually do but this one in particular had so many and we have just moved over to electronic billing so I'm a little on edge and second guessing what I'm doing. 
Thanks for your help!!


----------

